# Martin's Garten - bevor es Winter wird...



## Boldi (5. Sep. 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Nun möchte ich auch endlich mal meinen Garten vorstellen.

Bevor es Winter wird und alles eingepackt wird, ein paar Eindrücke aus der mediterranen Koi-Lagune bei Hamburg.
Viel Spaß mit den Bildern!


  

Wie hier zu sehen ist, besteht der Garten größtenteils aus Exoten wie z. B. Palmen, Bananen, Yucca's etc.
 

Erstmalig dieses Jahr hat mein größter Musa-Basjoo-Horst über 6 m Höhe errreicht und hat dieses Jahr 2 Fruchtstände:
   

Abschließend noch ein paar Eindrücke:
   

Liebe Grüße,
Martin


----------



## Wuzzel (5. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Martin's Garten - bevor es Winter wird...*

Holla Martin  

toller Garten ! 
Was machste das die Banane so hoch wird ? meine ist jetzt im zweiten Jahr und wird mal gerad so an die 2 Meter. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Boldi (5. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Martin's Garten - bevor es Winter wird...*

Hallo Wolf,

düngen, gießen, im Winter gut einpacken, und nicht vergessen: 1 x die Woche besprechen (etwas vorsingen).  

Nein, im Ernst, habe seit ca. 5 Jahren diverse Musa's (zZt. 70) ausgepflanzt, unter einer Stammhöhe von min. 1,50 m werden die zum Winter ausgebuddelt und im Keller zwischengelagert.
Der Horst, der zu sehen ist, ist bereits 5 Jahre alt.


----------



## kleinmolli70 (5. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Martin's Garten - bevor es Winter wird...*

hallo martin , super schöner garten , und tolle pflanzen 
bei dir würd ich gern mal pflanzen ableger klauen wollen   * lach *

lieben gruß aus wedel !
petra


----------



## Koi-Uwe (5. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Martin's Garten - bevor es Winter wird...*

Ey, wie Geil ist das denn    
Aber... Wo ist der Teich und die Fische ?   Mehr Bilder bitte


Edit: Schon gefunden, Supergenial 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/449


----------



## goldfisch (6. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Martin's Garten - bevor es Winter wird...*

Hallo Martin, 
genau so muss ein Garten aussehen !
mfg Jürgen


----------

